# 2021 nautic star 211 hyb



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

WE JUST GOT THIS 211 HYB NAUTIC STAR IN HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS AWESOME BOAT BEFORE ITS GONE POWERED WITH A YAMAHA F150XB MOTOR SO HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY
$55,585.00 :texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

